

Hipmob gets its first iPad app (and more) - kunle
http://hipmob.tumblr.com/post/31003345545/hipmob-gets-its-first-ipad-app-and-more

======
kunle
Ayo from Hipmob here - direct link to our documentation at
<http://www.hipmob.com/documentation/> & we're on chat to answer any
questions.

------
jvrossb
We've had a very positive experience integrating Hipmob in Killah Killah Whale
and as a result we're on our way towards integrating it into all of our games.

